#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-01
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX salutare
<pirearadu> ai idee daca ne merge si noua (celor cu placi video intel) decodarea gpu
<pirearadu> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-02
 * [XrCT]Creation good day all :)
 * Chriisti 'seara
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-03
<alex-c> salut
<alex-c> am si eu o problema cu un mouse ma poate ajuta cineva  ? 
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-04
<RafaRhv> Salutare, imi puteti da o mana de ajutor careva ?
<johane> RafaRhv, ce problema ai?
<RafaRhv> salutare
<RafaRhv> pai ma chinui de cateva ore cu linxuul asta
<RafaRhv> 1.Am windows xp
<RafaRhv> 2.Folosesc linux si vreau sai dau net prin WmVare
<RafaRhv> 3.Inainte sa bag routarul mergea acuma nu mai merge si nu stiu ce configuratii sai fac
<RafaRhv> Deci am linux fedora 13 prin masina virtuala VmWare si vreau sa fac internetul pe linux dar cu un alt ip care il am allocat de la stia de la net
<RafaRhv> am 2 ipuri 1 il foloseste routarul
<RafaRhv> si impart net la toata casa..
<RafaRhv> iar celalant vreau sal bag pe linux
<RafaRhv> mai esti ?
<RafaRhv> :)
<johane> aha
<RafaRhv> sa ati dau mai bine teamviawer ?
<johane> descrie ia problem adar mai clar
<RafaRhv> ca nu ma descurc mai deloc in linux :P
<RafaRhv> pai inainte nu aveam routar
<RafaRhv> aveam cablu direct bagat in pc
<RafaRhv> ip static+rutabil
<johane> pai asa spune :)
<RafaRhv> bagam ip-urile manual pe windows
<johane> daca aveai direct cablu ne e static
<RafaRhv> iar in vmware la linux ii dadeam vmnet0 auto bridged
<RafaRhv> apoi bagam ip-urile
<RafaRhv> cum adica daca aveam direct cablu nu e static ?:)
<johane> ce isp ai?
<RafaRhv> din moment ce am cablu fiberlink ilink:) ip static
<RafaRhv> bag ip-urile manual
<RafaRhv> din moment ce am zis ca le bag manual
<RafaRhv> 89.42.160.123
<RafaRhv> 2255.255.255.192
<RafaRhv> 89.42.160.65
<RafaRhv> 193.19.192.15
<RafaRhv> 193.19.192.16
<RafaRhv> ti se pare ip static :|?
<RafaRhv> cum sa se schimba din moment ces puse pe manual
<RafaRhv> ip-ul ramane pe windows acelasi
<RafaRhv> 89.42.160.123
<johane> aha
<RafaRhv> bun, pentru mai multe detalii... tiam spus mai bine intra la mine in pc
<RafaRhv> asa vezi tu tot
<johane> nu am ilink prin zona sa ca nu stiu ce abonamente au ei
<RafaRhv> ce si cum..
<RafaRhv> dar ce ai nevoie sa sti ?
<RafaRhv> ca ati spun eu
<RafaRhv> :|
<johane> as intra eu dar peste scurt timp trebuie sa plec
<johane> acum tu pe pc ce ai win sau lin ca sa stiu unde e buba
<RafaRhv> eu zic ca am dat toate detalile necesare pentru a ma ajuta..
<RafaRhv> mai mult de atat..
<RafaRhv> am windows
<RafaRhv> si linuxul il folosesc rin vmware
<RafaRhv> prin*
<johane> asa
<johane> BRIDGED si isi ia prin dhcp sau static cum il vrei tu
<RafaRhv> imi merge si internetul pe linux prin dhcp fara sa bag eu nimika
<RafaRhv> dar... eu vreau sa bag un alt ip diferit de cel de windows
<RafaRhv> si un alt mac
<RafaRhv> de la pc-ul lu fratemeu..
<RafaRhv> si nu stiu setarile
<RafaRhv> si unde sa le pun
<RafaRhv> ifconfig eth0 down
<RafaRhv> ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac>
<RafaRhv> ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <mask>
<johane> foloseste networkmanager
<RafaRhv> route add default gw <gateway>
<RafaRhv> ...
<RafaRhv> ce face mai exact ala?
<johane> http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<RafaRhv> gen masina virutala
<RafaRhv> ?
<johane> face totul din clica-clica cum iti place tie
<johane> sau citeste linkul
<RafaRhv>         address 192.168.0.100
<RafaRhv>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<RafaRhv>         network 192.168.0.0
<RafaRhv>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<RafaRhv>         gateway 192.168.0.1
<RafaRhv> bun ce face brocast
<RafaRhv> adress bun bag ipul
<RafaRhv> netmask maskul
<RafaRhv> network ? presupun cai gateway
<RafaRhv> a ba nu e mai jos
<RafaRhv> network si cu broadcast
<RafaRhv> ce setez acolo
<RafaRhv> :|?
<johane> ce setezi si la windowze
<RafaRhv> pai la windows nam auzit de network si de broadcaster
<RafaRhv> am ip addres, subnet mask gateway dns1 si dns2
<RafaRhv> aici ce miai dat tu e cu totul diferit
<johane> broadcast=gateway
<RafaRhv> broadcast si network cea ce eu nam la windows
<RafaRhv> bun si atunci cel de mai jos
<RafaRhv> ce mai e?
<RafaRhv> gatway
<johane> iesirea
<RafaRhv> insemnand ?
<RafaRhv> :|
<johane> la ce adresa sa triuita pachetele
<RafaRhv> nu inteleg
<RafaRhv> uite cum facem
<RafaRhv> eu ati zic exact cum e la windows iar tu le pui la linux cum ar trebui sa fie poate asa am sa inteleg
<RafaRhv> IP Adress 89.42.160.123
<RafaRhv> Subnet Mask 255.255.255.192
<RafaRhv> DEfault Gateway 89.42.160.65
<RafaRhv> DNS Server1 193.19.192.15
<RafaRhv> DNS Server2 193.19.192.16
<RafaRhv> astai tot
<RafaRhv> iar la linux ce fac?
<johane> pui aceleasi adrese
<johane> ip=ip e identic la ambele
<RafaRhv> bun
<johane> nnetmask-la fel
<RafaRhv> si broadcaster
<RafaRhv> aia stiu
<RafaRhv> si network
<RafaRhv> astea nu le stiu
<RafaRhv> :(
<johane> network pui adresa de la gateway
<johane> la network poti pune si clasa de ip-uri ca tot aia e
<johane> mai vorbim ca eu am plecat
<RafaRhv> stai
<RafaRhv> johane
<RafaRhv> 2 secunde
<RafaRhv> te implor
<RafaRhv> uite
<RafaRhv> Windows:
<RafaRhv> IP Adress: 89.42.160.123
<RafaRhv> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.192
<RafaRhv> Default Gateway: 89.42.160.65
<RafaRhv> DNS Server1: 193.19.192.15
<RafaRhv> DNS Server2: 193.19.192.16
<RafaRhv> ======================
<RafaRhv> Linux:
<RafaRhv> auto eth0
<RafaRhv> iface eth0 inet static
<RafaRhv>         address 89.42.160.123
<RafaRhv> punele tu pe urmatoarele 3
<RafaRhv> te rog
<RafaRhv> unde este xxx
<RafaRhv> laserbeam
<RafaRhv> :(
 * [XrCT]Creation good morning people :)
 * [XrCT]Creation see ya laters
<misiac> e cineva care ma poate ajuta?
<misiac> hello...
<misiac> dati un semn daca vedeti mesaju meu
<misiac> unde gasesc codeecuri pt video?ma ajuta cineva?
<fdd> misiac: instalezi packetele cu gstreamer.
<misiac> buna..
<misiac> vreau sa ma uit la flme mkv
<misiac> si imi merg foarte sacadat..
<fdd> salut.
<fdd> a, atunci probabil ca e ceva rezolutie foarte mare.
<fdd> si decodeaza mai greu.
<misiac> sa fie de la placa video ati?
<fdd> ai putea rula mplayer din consola, urmarind ce iti zice la output.
<fdd> de fapt, cu ce player incerci?
<fdd> ar fi unele ajustari, pe care le poate face fiecare software in parte.
<fdd> gen framedrop.
<misiac> ii zice player pt filme
<fdd> eu zic sa incerci, in primul rand, cu mplayer pe de-o parte, si cu vlc.
<misiac> nu vad sa scrie altceava
<fdd> probabil ca e aplicatia totem.
<fdd> poti sa te uiti la help -> about.
<fdd> ar trebui sa specifice numele exact.
<misiac> am doua zile pe linux..
<misiac> si ma descurc mai greu ..dar imi place
<fdd> no, atunci instaleaza din managerul de pachete, mplayer si vlc.
<misiac> aici nu e ca si la windows..cu codecuri?
<fdd> si incearca-le.
<fdd> pai pachete codec sunt, din moment ce merge (mkv).
<misiac> merge dar greoi..
<fdd> dar ca merge sacadat, asta o fi de la faptul ca se decodeaza mai greu.
<misiac> nu vad de ce pt ca am un pc performant..
<fdd> adica nu e ceva procesor multi core, chestii de-astea.
<misiac> ba da e core 2
<fdd> o.
<misiac> are ceva?
<fdd> in orice caz, cel mai simplu de investigat e sa instalezi mplayer, sa rulezi din consola (terminal), si sa vezi ce iti zice cand rulezi fisierul mkv.
<misiac> am sa incerc acum sa vad daca ma descurc..
<misiac> am intrat in terminal da nu prea stiu ce sa ii fac aici,imi arata ce stie sa faca banuiesc,am fost utilizator de windows si e mai greu..
<misiac> am instalat mplayer dar nu il vad in lista de aplicati,oare dec e?
<fdd> in lista apare doar varianta mplayer cu interfata grafica, i.e., gmplayer; dar de instalat s-a instalat.
<fdd> poti cauta si instalat si gmplayer.
<misiac> am reusit cu kmplayer
<misiac> sa vedem ce zice
<fdd> ok.
<misiac> mplayeru e instalat dar nu stiu de unde sa il iau
<misiac> daca ii dau la serch il gasesc
<fdd> in primul rand, ruleaza, si vezi ce diferenta (de "performanta") apar la playback.
<fdd> deci ai instalat si gmplayer?
<misiac> da e instalat
<fdd> si tot nu apare-n lista?
<misiac> smplayer e alt ceva?
<misiac> sub el apare mplayer
<fdd> e tot mplayer.
<fdd> doar e alta interfata grafica.
<fdd> cum e si gmplayer.
<misiac> acum il instalez si pe asta..
<fdd> no, vezi cum merge cu smplayer.
<misiac> 1 min,ms pt rabdarea acordata..
<fdd> nici o problema. : ).
<fdd> de fapt acum se scrie "nicio". : ).
<misiac> tot asa merge,am incercat cu smplayer.kplayer,kplayer,
<misiac> nu stiu ce sa ii mai fac
<misiac> kmplayer
<misiac> e ceva de la codecuri sau....pe windows ruleaza fara probleme
<fdd> vezi la smplayer, la preferinte, performanta, bifeaza alea cu `frame drop'.
<misiac> ma uit acum
<misiac> am intrat la preferinte,dar nu gasesc performanta si frame drop
<misiac> sorry
<fdd> in fereastra preferinte, a treia in lista nu e performanta?
<fdd> in lista din stanga.
<vadallat> helo
<fdd> hi there.
<misiac> la caracteristici?
<misiac> asta e a 3 la mine
<fdd> hmm, poate acolo e, asa o fi in limba romana. nu stiu exact cum e tradus acolo.
<misiac> da e in romana
<fdd> in engleza, lista e in ordinea asta: general, drives, performance, subtitles etc.
<misiac> da  am facut dar nu merge,parca mai rau
<misiac> nu stiu ce sa ii mai fac..poate e de la placa video,citisem pe forumuri ca ati e o pacoste pt linux
<misiac> desi am o placa bunicica,radeon 4650 cu 1gb integrat
<fdd> ce sa zic; deschide un terminal, ruleaza gmplayer, si te uiti la output-ul din terminal, sa vedem ce zice.
<misiac> e laptop,prima data am bagat varianta pt notebook,a fost nasol tare ,dupa ce am instalat placa video nu mai vroia sa mearga,zici sa se bloca,si mousu era praf....acum am varianta desktop si merge da face figuri la filme si parca si la muzica are intreruperi,nu stiu ce sa zic...
<fdd> deci deschizi video-ul, cu gmplayer, pornit din consola. adica scrii "gmplayer", si dai enter, si apare interfata.
<misiac> unde e consola? in utilitatre sistem?
<fdd> probabil.
<misiac> terminal pt utilizator root?
<fdd> fara root.
<fdd> nu este numai `terminal'?
<misiac> nu
<misiac> nu am asa ceva
<fdd> atunci nu e la `utilitare sistem'.
<fdd> vezi la aplicatii, sau ce categorii mai is pe-acolo.
<fdd> eu nu am interfata aia grafica, de-asta nu pot sa zic exact unde sa te uiti.
<misiac> ma uit acum.
<misiac> ma uit ca mata la calendar...
<misiac> dar mai insist,ce e prost ca e in romana ..
<fdd> salut, laserbeam. auzi, tie-ti merg mkv-urile bine, asa-i? auzi, ce pachete mai ai, pe langa gstreamer*? eventual ceva cu libx-264-*? merci.
<laserbeam> yo
<fdd> sup.
<laserbeam> mă fdd... n-am pus mkv-uri pe laptop de când l-am instalat
<fdd> ioi.
<fdd> no, ok. ca misiac aici, are probleme, sacadeaza. si pare-se nu-i de la player (face asa si cu frame drop).
<laserbeam> placă video?
<fdd> radeon 4650.
<laserbeam> HD 4650?
<misiac> da
<misiac> salut
<laserbeam> sal misiac
<misiac> am reusit sa intru la terminal
<fdd> ok.
<misiac> am deschis smplayer
<fdd> da gmplayer nu ai?
<laserbeam> aa... tu ai problema? nu fdd?
<misiac> da eu am
<fdd> da, misiac are baiu.
<laserbeam> mă miram eu ce-ți tre ție fdd filme HD... în fine
<fdd> acuma care-i faza, ca si la mine merg naspa alea de rezolutie mare, da asta din caza ca am hardware vechi. : ).
<fdd> hehe, bine te-ai gandit. : ).
<fdd> hd is killin me.
<misiac> zice ca nu a gasit in paket
<laserbeam> scuză-ne misiac... da fac mișto de hardware-u lu fdd...
<laserbeam> misiac... ubuntu-restricted-extras ai pus?
<fdd> asta zice cand cauti la pachete, sa instalezi?
<misiac> nu am pus sunt nou am 2 zile in linux..
<laserbeam> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<laserbeam> pachetu ăsta conține tot felu de pachete gen flash, codec-uri etc...
<misiac> sunt pachetele de codecuri ce le gasim la instal?
<laserbeam> ăsta e cel mai simplu și complet de instalat... ubuntu-restricted-extras
<laserbeam> sau kubuntu-restricted-extras (dacă ești pe kubuntu), sau xubuntu-... etc... sunt mai multe
<misiac> da le am instalate ,acum ma uitasem
<laserbeam> ok...
<laserbeam> hmm... să mă gândesc dacă am instalat altceva relevant pe calcu mare ca să mă uit la HD-uri... că nu țin minte
<fdd> pai meta-pachetu asta mare, contine practic toate gstreamer-urile, si alte chestii aferente.
<misiac> sunt amator de bluray si mkv
<misiac> de asta fac asa urat pt filme
<fdd> da nu ar trebui sa fie nimic in plus.
<laserbeam> PS... dacă zici că ești numa de 2 zile în lumea linux... îți dau un video tutorial fain despre terminal... basics to get you started (are vro oră jumate) - o sec să găsesc linku că e la mine în dropbox
<misiac> ma dispera ca merg asa prost
<fdd> i.e., mplayer avand suport pentru mkv, oricum.
<laserbeam> lasă mă fdd cu mplayer... vlc la început... e mai user friendly
<fdd> pai zic mplayer, as in gmplayer, smplayer.
<laserbeam> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10338488/cmdline.mov uite tutorial-u de care zic
<fdd> chiar, cu vlc nu cred c-ai incercat, misiac.
<laserbeam> asta e generic... nelegat de întrebarea ta de HD-uri
<fdd> ia vezi daca ii instalat, si vezi cum merge.
<fdd> posibil sa ii placa mai mult.
<misiac> am incercat aseara tot asa
<fdd> ohl
<fdd> .
<laserbeam> HD-uri pe youtube îți merg? (de curiozitate)
<misiac> ms pt sfatri baieti ati fost de mare folos,am mai invatat ceva,
<misiac> nu am incercat
<misiac> sa nu fie de la placa video ca e ati
<laserbeam> stai calm... pe calcu mare am ati HD 4850... n-are nici o treabă că e ati
<laserbeam> deși tot ce-i posibil să n-ai puse drivere
<misiac> nu stiu ce sa zic,el ca atare ruleaza bine
<misiac> toata buna e multimedia
<misiac> buna scuze
<misiac> buba
<misiac> hmm
<laserbeam> du-te la appearence > visual effects > dă-i pe advanced... și ar trebui să-ți apară un pop-up din bară să te roage să instaleze drivere dacă nu le ai puse deja
<misiac> acum..
<misiac> o sec
<laserbeam> era și ceva mod din meniu de la settings să ajungi la chestia aia
<laserbeam> ceva restricted drivers... nu mai știu exact...
<laserbeam> între timp... fdd... cum mere treaba? faculta-i grea?
<fdd> pe mine tot ce m-ar fi interesat, ar fi fost daca mplayer ar fi zis ceva de genu: http://altair.uni.cx/pub/doc/slow . ca altceva nu stiu.
<fdd> ii ok. : ). sa zicem ca ii fain, no.
<fdd> azi am fost opt ore.
<laserbeam> ooo.... record? = ))
<fdd> si ieri, tot opt ore. : ). deci ii ok, hehe.
<fdd> pai cam da. : ).
<fdd> bine, da de-acum incolo, tot asa o sa stau.
<fdd> da imi place, n-am treaba. ar fi si cazu. : ).
<laserbeam> se face ceva relevant aici în țară?
<laserbeam> PS. misiac, poți întrerupe oricând dacă mai ai întrebări
<fdd> unele chestii, da.
<fdd> altele, nici nu se compara.
<misiac> ok ms
<fdd> adica, per total, normal ca nu se compara.
<fdd> asta nu-ncape-n discutie.
<fdd> zic, insa, asa.
<misiac> nu am drivere de instalat
<misiac> asa imi zice
<fdd> ca unul care nu a mers la o alta scoala.
<laserbeam> ok... atunci la momentu de față nu-mi dau seama exact care ar fi buba
<fdd> caci pana la urma, nu prea ii ok nici sa o tii intr-un protest continuu, cu scoala-n sus, si-n jos, ca devine situatia si mai nasp.a
<laserbeam> bine mă... ție-ți tre numa diploma, nu = ))?
<misiac> nici eu..oricum multumesc foarte mult pt atentia data,va trebui sa ies ca trage fetita de mine ca e foame
<fdd> bine, acuma la mine intervine faptul ca ma consider trecut de multe etape. i.e., ajungand sa etapa in care nu mai mir, nu ma mai enervez, si asa mai departe.
<vadallat> :)
<fdd> ceea ce e un aspect bun, pe de-o parte, pana la urma.
<misiac> o seara frumoasa sa aveti,ne mai auzim p forum..
<laserbeam> succes în continuare misiac
<vadallat> deasemenea
<fdd> cu placere, misiac.
<misiac> pa pa all
<vadallat> hm
<vadallat> e interesant
<vadallat> sa mai primesti ajutor si pe ubuntu-ro :)
<fdd> laserbeam: asta e o intrebare gen cea cine conduce, cezarul, sau poporul? : ).
<fdd> glumesc.
<laserbeam> = ))
<laserbeam> conduc eu, ce mai întrebi = ))
<fdd> stii la ce ma refer, la intrebarea aia capcana.
<fdd> legat de diploma.
<laserbeam> mda... știu
<fdd> : ).
<fdd> cool.
<fdd> pana mea.
<fdd> pana la urma totul tine de persoana.
<fdd> cat ce si cum invata.
<fdd> si ce stie, si ce va stii sa faca.
<laserbeam> chiar mă fdd... ți-am arătat ultimu meu desktop?
<fdd> bine, asta e un truism, but i'm just sayin. : ).
<fdd> da, am vazut. : ).
<fdd> vadallat: nu prea e activitate pe #ubuntu-ro?
<fdd> in ultima vreme.
<fdd> cred si eu.
<vadallat> nu
<fdd> eu unul, nu am mai scris pe irc de multa vreme.
<vadallat> din pacate nu
<fdd> mai ales aici.
<vadallat> ma rog
<fdd> am observati si eu ca nu mai ii activitate.
<laserbeam> mă... eu am tot întrebat una alta pe #python... da în rest nimic
<vadallat> mai
<vadallat> eu fiind maghiar din RO, daca nu ma descurc pe chat-ul RO
<vadallat> atuncii pot sa ma apelez la HU
<vadallat> eu am alternativa
<vadallat> dar multi n-au
<laserbeam> da în general... pe #ubuntu e lanț constant de întrebări
<laserbeam> și cu engleza... se stă destul de bine în românia
<fdd> de-asta ii bine sa mai porneasca unu-altu o discutie.
<vadallat> si pt a face "reclama" pt ubuntu...ar fi ideal chat-l romanesc
<fdd> pe #ubuntu normal ca e continous flow.
<laserbeam> pt a face reclamă... ar fi ideal să instalez pe calcurile din școală ubuntu într-o sală... da ar claca profii
<vadallat> credeti ma ca in alte tari e mult mai activ tot chatul
<vadallat> la noi din pacate nu prea
<laserbeam> mă... la noi e cam mort IRC-u în general
<vadallat> si stiu si anumite probleme
<vadallat> eu vroiam sa fac promovare in HR dar am fost respins de niste "unii"
<laserbeam> = ))
<fdd> ba.
<fdd> ieri is 164 de ani de cand s-o nascut bell.
<vadallat> si mergeam pe o ramura politica, ma ajutau cei de la UDMR pt promotie fiind OOS
<fdd> graham bell.
<vadallat> OSS vroiam sa scriu
<vadallat> :)
<laserbeam> tare fdd...
<vadallat> unii au cerut bani grei pt o prezentare
<fdd> http://www.mensjournal.com/the-blind-man-who-taught-himself-to-see/
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-05
<RafaRhv> Salutare, ce face mai exact Sata Raid Driver pentru Windows ? La ce ajuta ?
<johane> Sunt drivere pentru raid sata
<RafaRhv> bun si daca nu le instalez ce se intampla ?
<RafaRhv> care sunt avantajele si dezavantajele daca nul instalez sau il instalez ?
<RafaRhv> inca nu mam lamurit ce face mai exact aceste drivere pentru sata raid...
<RafaRhv> si ma gandesc daca eu am aceste drivere instalate sau nu ...
<RafaRhv> :D
<johane> ai rait? trebuie instalate, nu ai raid-ocupi spatiu degeaba pe hdd
<johane> raid*
<RafaRhv> multumesc pentru raspuns, acum inca ceva de unde imi dau seama daca am raid sau nu
<RafaRhv> hdd stiu doar ca e prin sata
<johane> asta daca ai raid software si nu hardware
<RafaRhv> :)
<johane> cum stii daca ai raid?:))
<johane> simplu, nu faci nimic extra si nu ai raid
<johane> cand ai raid pur si simplu stii
<RafaRhv> pff
<RafaRhv> si daca ati zic tot ce scrie pe hdd?
<RafaRhv> :\
<johane> raid trebuie sa il creezi tu ---manual
<RafaRhv> ok....
<RafaRhv> :))
<RafaRhv> bun si daca il creez manual ce face?
<RafaRhv> adica cu ce ma ajuta cand il creez eu
<RafaRhv> configurez etc?
<johane> activare raid nu e un simplu click si am raid
<johane> sunt chestii hardware necesare, nu e doar un soft in plus
<johane> ca sa ai raid iti trebuie OBLIGATORIU 2 hdd-uri identice
<RafaRhv> aa
<RafaRhv> bun deci nam il scot
<RafaRhv> ms mult :*
<RafaRhv> vreau sa scot dintrun windows niste chestii si nu stiam ce face sata raid driver asta
<RafaRhv> acum am priceput in mare despre ce este vorba si daca imi foloseste la ceva mie sau nu
<RafaRhv> :D
<RafaRhv> in majoritatea cazurilor nu avem toti sata raid..
<johane> si ca sa nu raspund doar pe jumate, raid  inbunatateste viteza sistemului considerabil, de la 2x in sus
<FDCX> RafaRhv: e posibil ca driverul pentru RAID sa fie necesar, in cazul in care controllerul SATA are suport pentru RAID si driverul contine ambele functii (SATA si SATA-RAID); in principiu, daca nu e si un driver non-RAID instalat, e bine sa ramana cel cu RAID; BTW, in principiu, driverele in plus nu inrautatesc semnificativ performanta (probabil, doar stabilitatea, daca pastrezi drivere vechi, ale unor device-uri pe care nu le mai ai in sistem, insa nu cred ca e 
<FDCX> cazul, in situatia ta)
<Habibi> buna dimineatza este cineva sa ma ajute si pe mine la o problema
<Habibi> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-06
<ubuntu-visitor5> salut
<desen> dudes, careva prin preajmă ?
<desen> îmi apar căsuțe în locul literelor Ș și Ț
<desen> în Chrome și OpenOffice
<desen> îmi apar căsuțe în locul literelor Ș și Ț
<desen> în Chrome și OpenOffice
<desen> văzute de ceilalți, apar cum trebuie. 
<desen> vreo idee de ce se întâmplă asta ?
<desen> anyone ?
<desen> VladNistor, mă poți ajuta cu o problemă în redarea font-urilor ?
<Eriam> sper ca toti sunteti romani aici :)
<Eriam> am si eu nevoie de ceva mai mult ajutor
<johane> Eriam, da suntem romani
<Eriam> mersi
<Eriam> vreau si eu ceva ajutor
<Eriam> daca se poate
<Eriam> baieti ?
<johane> Eriam, zi ce problem aia
<johane> 8Ai
<johane> *ai
<Eriam> credeam ca am ramas singur
<Eriam> ca ma chinui si pe canalul international de linux
<Eriam> mi.am bagat si eu ubuntu 10.10
<johane> Spune cat mai repede ca la 19 incepe rocybercon si sigur nu ma mai auzi
<Eriam> :))
<Eriam> si vreau sa bag LAMP ca sa instalez webHTB sa fac o limitare in retea
<Eriam> si nu stiu cum sa bag aproape nimic ... adica .. am intels eu care e comanda de bagare .. apt-get ... dar cand dau apt-get install apache2 nu mi face nimci.. mi da o eraore prin care inteleg ca nu gaseste aplicatia
<johane> e apt-get install apache
<johane> atat
<johane> are doar apache nu stie de apache 1 sau 2
<Eriam> pai da ... dar e versiunea desktop ... am incercat si install php5 
<Eriam> si la fel
<Eriam> nu gaseste
<Eriam> si sunt ceva de genul WTF .. ca nu gasesc ceva in romana...
<Eriam> nici un tutorial .. nici comenzi... nici nimic .. manual ceva care sa ajute .. si sunt depasit pe moment 
<johane> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1239-install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<V3n3RiX> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<V3n3RiX> iti instaleaza apache+php+mysql
<Eriam> bun ... am instalat ala
<ktzesoi> salut la toti
<V3n3RiX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RyvJKFB7vQ :))
<Habibi1> buna seara este cineva online?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-27
<big_bum> prima data cand intru pe un chat
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-28
<sorin_> salutare
<sorin_> stie cineva cum fac sa imi fie afisate ferestrele deschise in toate spatiile de lucru?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-29
<elcodelau> buna seara 
<elcodelau> good evening
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-01
<ovidiucro> salut tuturor
<ovidiucro> începător, doresc ajutor
<ovidiucro> la conectarea unei multifuncționale
<ovidiucro> în rețea wifi
<ovidiucro> o văd, printează, nu pot scana
<ovidiucro> Lexmark X422
<andrenkov> e careva ?
<big_bum> da
<andrenkov> pot sa-mi pun pe ubuntu 11 un video ca screensaver ?
<big_bum> habar n-am
<big_bum> hai sa cautam pe google
<big_bum> da
<big_bum> se poate
<big_bum> ar trebui sa mearga si pe 11.x http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224
<andrenkov> big_bum, mersi 
<andrenkov> incerc acum 
<big_bum> cu placere
<big_bum> ma gasesti aici daca nu iti reuseste
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-03
<comunistu> nui nime p-aici?
<big_bum> unde gasesc si eu kerneluri cu -ck precompilate pentru ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-04
<mafia4ever> buna seara !! am si eu o problema.. am instalat pe server-ul meu ubuntu " monit " si primesc eroarea asta cand il pornesc..
<mafia4ever> [: 49: start: unexpected operator
<mafia4ever> 	Please, use MONIT_OPTS variable in /etc/default/monit
<mafia4ever> 	to specify command line options for monit.
<mafia4ever> -=----------ma poate ajuta cineva sa-i dau de capat?--------
<big_bum> pai vezi si tu pe google, poate au altii problema ta
<big_bum> ce face monit ala?
<mafia4ever> big_bum: Monitorizarea și repornirea automată a serviciilor "monit"
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-25
<FlowRiser> Salutare :D
<FlowRiser> Am si eu o mica problema la care nu pot gasi rezolvare
<FlowRiser> Cum pot sa fac sa fac captura de ecran si la login-screen?
<ovidiu-florin> care e diferența dintre kmail și kmail2?
<yo9fah> easy
<yo9fah> Install .... Gentoo
<yo9fah> Ubuntu is a fake
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, sincer nu stiu :D
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, eu nu stiu daca am kmail sau kmail2
<Cracknel> Libertiny: ban add yo9fah
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-ro,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Cracknel> Libertiny: op Cracknel 
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-ro,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<sbivol> FlowRiser: mă tem că nu poți să faci o captură înainte de autentificare
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: în KDE 4.9 și 4.10 e KMail 2
<FlowRiser> sbivol, daa, cred ca o sa rulez o masina virtuala O.o acum ma chinui sa modif intreg lightdm-ul
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: dacă ai Akonadi pornit, înseamnă că-i KMail 2
<sbivol> FlowRiser: o extensie la lightdm care să salveze în /tmp o imagine PNG cînd apeși pe PrintScreen?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, nu, o captura video la rezolutie maxima O.o
<FlowRiser> sbivol, incerc macar sa ma lase sa fac asa cand rulez lightdm --test-mode
<FlowRiser> la tine ce rezolutie are comanda aceasta ?
<FlowRiser> ctrl-c in consola ca sa stingi fereastra care iti apare
<sbivol> n-am Xephyr instalat
<FlowRiser> xserver-xephyr este pachetul cu pricina 
<sbivol> ~500x500
<FlowRiser> da, la fel si la mine
<FlowRiser> sbivol, am nevoie sa inregistrez cum trebuie temele pe care le fac O.o
<FlowRiser> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spWyaJVHs3Q
<FlowRiser> uite noua tema
<sbivol> simbolurile care cad sînt un video? sau le-ai animat cumva?
<FlowRiser> le-am animat; sunt create dinamic, total random
<FlowRiser> pot sa le schimb culoarea, dimensiunile, tot
<FlowRiser> adica o sa arate perfect la orice rezolutie
<sbivol> uau
<sbivol> arată foarte bine
<sbivol> mă gîndeam că-i un video cu literele
<FlowRiser> sbivol, sincer, primul meu gand a fost sa fac asta cu flash sau ceva, dar arata oribil si nu era deloc random
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc sbivol
<dadix> salut
<Cracknel> hello
<dadix> esti la serviciu ?
<Cracknel> pe jumatate :))
<dadix> nu prea vorbeste lumea pe aici
<FlowRiser> ba da
<FlowRiser> :D
<FlowRiser> eu fac o tema pt login screen
<FlowRiser> si ma uit la inima de tigan :P
<dadix> bun asa
<dadix> poate faci o tema pentru pidgin  
<dadix> ca toate temele arata vai mama lor
<dadix> chiar nu stiu de ce nu se mai ocupa nimeni de pidgin
<dadix> macar sa ii faca un GUI mai frumos
<FlowRiser> nu folosesc pidgin O.o
<FlowRiser> dar voi vorbi cu cei care se ocupa de el
<dadix> da, da , zile ca am zis eu sa il rescrie complet in python 3
<dadix> :)
<dadix> zi-le
<Cracknel> dadix: ce te incomodeaza la designul actual?
<dadix> nu imi place cum arata, parca e din 1970
<dadix> (vorba vine)
<Cracknel> de o bara de cautare ar avea nevoie (cred ca exista plugin pentru asta), in rest nu ma deranjeaza cu nimic interfata Pidgin
<dadix> imi mai lipseste un client de chat care sa arate bine , ca sa am un viitor sistem perfect
<Cracknel> dadix: Pidgin are un plugin "Pidgin GTK+ Theme Control"
<Cracknel> si unul "Pidgin Theme Editor"
<Cracknel> te-ai jucat cu ele?
<dadix> da
<dadix> eu vreau design frumos , cu gradient de culoare. aspect metalizat
<dadix> ehhh
<dadix> ceva frumos care sa se integreze in viitorul meu OS
<dadix> sa arate gen yahoo mess
<Cracknel> nu am mai folosit clientul oficial de Yahoo messenger din 2007 :))
<dadix> si eu de vreo 3 ani
<Cracknel> oricum, Pidgin preia implicit tema GTK din sistem
<V3n3RiX> salut
<dadix> sal V3
<Cracknel> nu vad de ce ai vrea sa arate diferit de restul sistemului
<Cracknel> salut V3n3RiX 
<dadix> stiu ca preia ca daca nu prelua  arata si mai rau :)
<ovidiu-florin> salut
<ovidiu-florin> de acord
<ovidiu-florin> tema actuală arată groaznic
<ovidiu-florin> să nu mai spun de funcționalitate
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu: pe KDE, îmi apar notificări de mesaje și dacă dau click pe le, ar trebui să îmi deschidă fereastra/tabul cu mesajul respectiv
<ovidiu-florin> ce se întâmplă?
<ovidiu-florin> nimic
<ovidiu-florin> aaa
<ovidiu-florin> dacă fereastra e minimizată, atuncea uneori mi-o deschide... 
<ovidiu-florin> dar atlfel nimic
<dadix> norocul meu florine e ca am plugin pentru QQ in Pidgin
<ovidiu-florin> și ce mă deranjează de cel puțin din 2007: nu merge file transfer pe yahoo
<ovidiu-florin> acum, la versiunea actuală, pot primi fișiere dar nu pot trimite
<ovidiu-florin> și nu am găsit nici un client de IM care să suporte asta
<dadix> eu ti-am zis sa treci la QQ dar nu vrei sa ma asculti
<ovidiu-florin> NICI UNUL!!! (voce de om disperat)
<ovidiu-florin> nu e ca nu vreau
<dadix> :)
<V3n3RiX> gyach merge bidirectional ;))
<ovidiu-florin> nici yahoo nu îl folosesc de dorință
<ovidiu-florin> îl folosesc de necesitate?
<ovidiu-florin> (fără ? )
<ovidiu-florin> gyachi arată teribil
<ovidiu-florin> mai rău ca pidgin
<ovidiu-florin> cel putin versiunea ce am folosito acum câțiva ani
<ovidiu-florin> nu mai știu nimic de el
<ovidiu-florin> a ajuns în repos?
<ovidiu-florin> latest update: [04 Nov 2007] After much anticipation, GYachI version 1.1.0 has been released. 
<dadix> eu trag speranta ca tot de la chinezi sa vina un client bun de chat pentru linux
 * ovidiu-florin e foarte frustrat când fine vorba de clienții de IM pe Linux
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: nu am nimic împotrivă
<ovidiu-florin> doar să funcționeze
<dadix> player muzical de la chinezi, player video de la chinezi, distributie ubuntu chinezeasca
<ovidiu-florin> trillian spune de vreo 5 ani că va avea o versiune de linux....
<dadix> IM in wine ... tot de la chinezi
<dadix> ... numai chinezarii am :)
<dadix> trilian nu-mi place
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.absolutelyfobulous.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/1.jpg
<dadix> http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu.ro
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: tare :))
<dadix> ovidiu poate rescrii tu pidginul in qt
<dadix> na ca ti-am gasit de traba
<dadix> treaba
<dadix> :)
<Cracknel> ce tampenie... aveam steam64 si vrea upgrade la steam:i386
<Cracknel> cred ca lenea e mare la astia
<dadix> pai e vina ta
<dadix> :)
<dadix> doar scrie la Ubuntu pe site ca e recomandat sa descarci varianta pe 32 bit, stiu ei ce stiu
<dadix> :)
<V3n3RiX> pai nu prea...de la 12.04 cea de 64 bits este recomandata
<V3n3RiX> de cand cu multiarch
<ovidiu-florin> la kubuntu tot cea de 32 e recomandată?
<ovidiu-florin> offf.
<ovidiu-florin> scuze, fără ?
<ovidiu-florin> am tendința să îl pun aiurea... reflex...
<V3n3RiX> oricum, cred ca 64bit o sa fie la nivel comparabil cu 32bit abia in 2/3 ani...cand si ultimele aplicatii gen skype vor fi portate
<dadix> nu conteaza asta, ideea este ca dezvoltatorii care mai fac cate o plicatie si pentru linux or sa o faca pe 32 biti nu pe 64 
<ovidiu-florin> skype va fi portat de pe linux.... 
<Cracknel> V3n3RiX: 32 biti e recomandarea oficiala: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Cracknel> ovidiu-florin: skype e portat, doar ca nu e compilat pe 64 biti nu stiu din ce motive
<Cracknel> V3n3RiX: si eu aveam impresia ca pe 64 biti e varianta recomandata pentru ca a tot fost discutat si cred ca a fost chiar anuntat
<Cracknel> doar ca pana la urma a fost introdus kernelul cu PAE implicit
<Cracknel> posibilitatea utilizarii a mai mult de 4 GB de memorie era problema cea mare
<V3n3RiX> nush dc aveam impresia ca 64 e cea recomandata
<V3n3RiX> stiu ca asa se anunta
<ovidiu-florin> Cracknel: nu ai înțeles. Am spus de pe linux. Adică nu va mai fi varianta de linux. sau cel puțin nu va mai fi suportată
<V3n3RiX> nu cred asta
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, de mult skype nu mai este supportat pe linux
<FlowRiser> e deja cu multe versiuni in urma celei windows
<Cracknel> FlowRiser: de cand cu Microsoft chiar au aparut versiuni peste versiuni
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: a apărut un update acum mai puțin de un an
<V3n3RiX> totusi...microsoft a facut minuni
<V3n3RiX> de cand l-a preluat
<Cracknel> da, au facut miscarea corecta!
<FlowRiser> adevarat
<V3n3RiX> ok...nu este inca echivalent, dar mie imi place ce au facut
<V3n3RiX> si sincer, nici nu stiu daca vreau vreodata sa devina echivalent 
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<Cracknel> da, e mai util asa simplu
<Cracknel> decat cu toate porcariile alea de pe Windows
<ovidiu-florin> eu zic să puna la dispoziție un api.... sau să îl facă să arate mai bine... 
<Cracknel> inclusiv reclame :))
<ovidiu-florin> îmi place la skype pe windows ideaea cu totul în o singură fereastră
<ovidiu-florin> mi se pare folositor
<Cracknel> oribil :)
<Cracknel> nu vreau sa vad lista de contacte pe ecran cand am chat de grup
<dadix> skype e oribil ca design
<Cracknel> voi aveti ceva cu designul la orice :))
<dadix> pai e foarte important
<Cracknel> http://i.imgur.com/3YwuLQV.png
<Cracknel> design simplu, eficient :)
<Cracknel> Libertiny: login
<Libertiny> Cracknel: OK
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0doAwsBgheE
<sbivol> din imaginea pusă de Cracknel se vede că interfața XChat e proiectată de amatori
<sbivol> n-au prevăzut că în unele limbi (engleză, de exemplu) „Sendfile” ar fi tradus ca „Send File” și atunci butonul ar trebui să fie mai mare
<sbivol> de gluma cu „Op” și „DeOp” nici nu comentez :-)
<Cracknel> sbivol: sa stii ca toata zona aia se poate redimensiona, dar toata, cu tot cu lista de utilizatori :))
<sbivol> desigur, trebuie să fie tare util să ai lista de utilizatori mai lată decît lista de mesaje
<Cracknel> daca nu ma insel, poti afisa si hostname-ul pentru fiecare
 * sbivol caută butonul ca să dezactiveze generatorul de sarcasm
<Cracknel> sbivol: stii interfata de la SAP?
<Cracknel> aia mi se pare cea mai neinspirata interfata din lume :)
<sbivol> superficial. am fost la niște cursuri SAP prin facultate
<Cracknel> am gasit un screenshot: http://www.ceiton.com/CMS/DE/workflow/integration-SAP-GUI.png
<Cracknel> numai prescurtari, 1000 de casute de text in care de multe ori trebuie sa introduci niste coduri alfanumerice
<Cracknel> pentru a avea un anumit efect
<sbivol> uneori mă gîndesc că programele de contabilitate/gestiune sînt metoda prin care programatorii se răzbună pe contabili
<Cracknel> :))
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> eu am ieșit
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
<dadix> iar e liniste ...
<FlowRiser> dadix, ne e somn si noua
<dadix> offf
<dadix> mai da-mi un mesaj te rog in care sa folosesti nick-ul meu
<dadix> caci testez ceva
<dadix> FlowRiser
<FlowRiser> dadix, ok
<FlowRiser> a mers ?
<dadix> perfect
<dadix> multumesc
<FlowRiser> cu placere, ma duc sa ma culc
<FlowRiser> noapte buna :D
<dadix> ok
<dadix> noapte buna
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-26
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :d
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da
<ovidiu-florin> vreau să te întreb ceva.... doar să termin de citit mailurile astea... scuze
<ovidiu-florin> referitor la KDE -ro
<sbivol> lista de discuții, saitul, sau traducerile?
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> am revenit
<ovidiu-florin> nu știam de o listă de discuții
<ovidiu-florin> referitor la site și la traduceri
<ovidiu-florin> cum aș putea să mă implic?
<sbivol> simplu. la sait putem face acces pentru tine, trebuie să le scriu administratorilor de la KDE. pentru traduceri te pot ajuta pas cu pas să te implici
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> acuma am vorbit la plasma active și la kde-accessibility pentru GSoc pentru vara asta
<ovidiu-florin> vreau să intru la ceva proiecte
<ovidiu-florin> ori la workspace la plasma active, ori, dacă nu, să portez Jovie la plasma active
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu sigur la care
<ovidiu-florin> acum aș vi avut ceva timp sa mai studies în techbase... dar e picat site-ul
<ovidiu-florin> si comunity, la fel
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: apropo, un canal de IRC pentru KDE-ro, nu ar strica
<ovidiu-florin> să nu mai spam-uiesc ubuntu-ro cu chesti legate de KDE
<sbivol> cu mine și tine ca administratori, utilizatori și unici vizitatori?
<sbivol> :)
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<ovidiu-florin> mai voi aduce câțiva
<ovidiu-florin> am convertit 3 programatori la kde
<ovidiu-florin> și încă câțiva în decurs..
<ovidiu-florin> acuma să văd dacă vor și să colaboreze
<ovidiu-florin> uuu
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să vorbesc cu varămea, ea ar avea ceva experiență în grafică
<sbivol> contaminează-i pe toți :-)
<ovidiu-florin> poate fac un virus care să pună KDE la toată lumea
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: mi-am găsit mentor
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> și proiect
<sbivol> ooo, felicitări! ce proiect?
<ovidiu-florin> portez jovie și probabil alte aplicații cu sintetizare de voce pe Plasma active
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> mi-am primit primul junior job...
<ovidiu-florin> și ghici ce...
<ovidiu-florin> nu îl pot reproduce
<ovidiu-florin> a rămas mirat mentorul
<ovidiu-florin> și acum testează și el
<sbivol> :)
<ovidiu-florin> folosește cineva identi.ca?
<dadix> nu
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> dacă spunea cineva da întrebam de ce
<V3n3RiX> am cont, dar n-am mai intrat pe el de vreo 2 ani
<dadix> dar pidgin cine foloseste?
<ovidiu-florin> eu, momentan
<dadix> ziceai ca iti trebuie un client de chat pt  LAN?
<ovidiu-florin> am spus?
<dadix> pai nu stiu de aia te-am intrebat
<dadix> :))
<sbivol> pentru LAN se poate folosi Telepathy. are client GTK și integrare KDE. descoperirea contactelor se face prin BOnjour
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> vroiam să încerc telepathy, dar parcă are probleme cu facebook chat
<ovidiu-florin> sau nu merge de loc
<sbivol> eu stau pe FB cu Telepathy
<dadix> eu i-am gasit la pidgin un plugin care ma conecteaza la QQ
<ovidiu-florin> nu că m-ar interesa facebook, dar acolo sunt toți și decât să deschid site-ul, prefer un client de IM
<ovidiu-florin> ah, deci merge
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea nu merge file transfer pe yahoo
<ovidiu-florin> una din astea m-a deranjat
<sbivol> n-am încercat transferul de fișiere...
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ce OS ai pe compul cu Telepathy?
<ovidiu-florin> ce versiune de Kubuntu
<sbivol> kubuntu 13.04 și 12.10. îl folosesc și acasă, și la lucru
<ovidiu-florin> pe 12.04 nu e integrat cum trebuie
<sbivol> ce-i drept, în afară de mesaje n-am încercat nimic
<ovidiu-florin> mai vreau să îl încerc o dată
<dadix> si Pidgin are plugin pt facebook chat
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: cum de nu ești și în #kde ?
<ovidiu-florin> îmi poate cineva confirma asta: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315818
<Libertiny> KDE bug 315818 in PDF backend "http links do not work in PDF files" [Major,Unconfirmed: ]
<V3n3RiX> in okular?
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: da
<ovidiu-florin> eu am ieșit
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
<dadix> noapte buna
<dadix> florin
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-27
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<goantaflorin> buna seara
<Cracknel> hello :)
<goantaflorin> am instalat ubuntu 12.04 merge totul ok la el mai putin sunetul, am urmat sfaturile lui V3n3RiX de pe forumul ubuntu . ro , am dezinstalat pulse si am instalat alsa dar astazi la pornire am ramas fara sunet 
<goantaflorin> la comanda alsamixer in terminal imi da
<goantaflorin> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<V3n3RiX> nu imi aduc aminte sa fi spus undeva pe forum sa se dezinstaleze pulse din 12.04
<V3n3RiX> lucrul ala era valabil pentru 10.04
<goantaflorin> comanda  type -a alsamixer
<goantaflorin> ups
<goantaflorin> eu am facut si pt 12.04 :)
<V3n3RiX> atunci esti pe barba ta ;))
<goantaflorin> la comanda type -a alsamixer imi da: alsamixer is /usr/bin/alsamixer
<goantaflorin> sa reinstalez pulse?
<V3n3RiX> alsamixer -c 0 ce zice?
<goantaflorin> prima data sa oprit cand aveam pulse
<goantaflorin> alsamixer: option requires an argument -- 'c'
<goantaflorin> Usage: alsamixer [options]
<goantaflorin> Useful options:
<goantaflorin>   -h, --help              this help
<goantaflorin>   -c, --card=NUMBER       sound card number or id
<goantaflorin>   -D, --device=NAME       mixer device name
<goantaflorin>   -V, --view=MODE         starting view mode: playback/capture/all
<goantaflorin> Debugging options:
<goantaflorin>   -g, --no-color          toggle using of colors
<goantaflorin>   -a, --abstraction=NAME  mixer abstraction level: none/basic
<V3n3RiX> dupa cum spuneam
<V3n3RiX> alsamixer -c 0
<goantaflorin> invalid card index : 0
<V3n3RiX> lsmod | grep snd
<goantaflorin> try alsamixer -- help pt mai multe informnati
<goantaflorin> nu sa intamplat nimic
<V3n3RiX> dpkg -l|grep alsa
<V3n3RiX> crek ai dezinstalat si alsa :))
<goantaflorin> sa speram ca nu :)
<goantaflorin> florin@florin-MS-7135:~$ dpkg -l|grep alsa
<goantaflorin> ii  alsa-base                                    1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu1                             ALSA driver configuration files
<goantaflorin> ii  alsa-oss                                     1.0.25-1                                         ALSA wrapper for OSS applications
<goantaflorin> ii  alsa-tools                                   1.0.25-1ubuntu1                                  Console based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<goantaflorin> ii  alsa-utils                                   1.0.25-1ubuntu5                                  Utilities for configuring and using ALSA
<goantaflorin> ii  bluez-alsa                                   4.98-2ubuntu7                                    Bluetooth ALSA support
<goantaflorin> ii  gstreamer0.10-alsa                           0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1                               GStreamer plugin for ALSA
<goantaflorin> ii  python-alsaaudio                             0.5+svn36-1ubuntu2                               Alsa bindings for Python
<V3n3RiX> e pur si muove
<V3n3RiX> lspci|grep Audio
<goantaflorin> nimic la comanda asta : lspci|grep Audio
<Cracknel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157931/ubuntu-12-04-replacing-pulseaudio-with-alsa
<goantaflorin> iti multumesc ca ma ajutti
<V3n3RiX> atunci doar lspci
<V3n3RiX> crek ti s-a ars placa
<V3n3RiX> daca lspci nu o vede, e aproape sigur ca e dusa
<V3n3RiX> nici kernelul nu o detecteaza din cate spui
<goantaflorin> imediat
<V3n3RiX> deci...lspci 
<goantaflorin> scuza-ma 
<goantaflorin> imediat iti spun
<goantaflorin> la comanda lspci a ce ar trebui sa imi sprie pt sunet?
<V3n3RiX> ceva cu Audio
<goantaflorin> pot sa postez totul aici e cam lung
<V3n3RiX> pune intr-un pastebin
<V3n3RiX> pastebin.org
<V3n3RiX> pastebin.com sorry
<goantaflorin> imediat sper sa imi dau seama ce trebuie sa fac :)
<goantaflorin> am pus ,numele e goantaflorin
<V3n3RiX> da-mi linkul
<goantaflorin> http://pastebin.com/HMw4ZJ9h
<V3n3RiX> Cracknel ce parere ai...eu cred ca placa e dusa fizic
<V3n3RiX> asa pare
<V3n3RiX> goantaflorin ramane sa incerci si dintr-un live cd sa vezi daca ai sunet
<goantaflorin> sau un fir dezlipit
<Cracknel> pare prajita
<goantaflorin> pt ca acum am miscat de unitate si sa auzit zgomot in boxe
<Cracknel> nu ai fire la asa ceva in calculator
<goantaflorin> inseamna ca e dusa placa de sunet
<Cracknel> cum zice si V3n3RiX, incearca din live CD
<goantaflorin> vad ca e onbord
<Cracknel> daca nu e vazuta nici acolo, e prajita
<goantaflorin> multumesc mult V3n3RiX
<V3n3RiX> cu placere
<goantaflorin> a mai dat semne pana acum , dar isi revenea cu cate un restart
<goantaflorin> o sa caut una care nu e pe placa de baza si gata
<Cracknel> alta atunci :)
<V3n3RiX> atunci era bolnava, acum a murit de tot
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<goantaflorin> alta atunci , hai ca intru acum pe magazine sa ma uit
<goantaflorin> va multumesc la amandoi
<goantaflorin> o seara placuta va doresc
<V3n3RiX> verifica totusi si din live
<goantaflorin> nu am cd live 
<Cracknel> daca isi mai revenea dupa reboot
<Cracknel> e posibil sa isi revina si acum
<Cracknel> :))
<goantaflorin> ultima data l-am instalat de pe stick , hai ca ii refac imaginea pe stick si incerc
<Cracknel> http://tinyurl.com/bp2ts2q
<goantaflorin> daca scot mufa de la boxe si o bag inapoi se aude sunet
<Cracknel> http://tinyurl.com/cymt7f5
<Cracknel> pacaniturile alea cand conectezi/deconectezi boxele sunt normale
<goantaflorin> conteaza ce placa de baza am sau astea sunt universale :)
<dadix> salut
<Cracknel> sunt pe PCI, merg pe orice calculator aparut in ultimii 15 ani :))
<goantaflorin> bun atunci
<goantaflorin> sunt in regula :))))
<dadix> care e subiectul e discutie?
<dadix> de
<goantaflorin> probleme cu sunetul , tocmai am inmormantat placa mea de sunet 
<dadix> placa de sunet?
<goantaflorin> dap
<dadix> lucrezi la vreun studio?
<goantaflorin> nu
<dadix> atunci esti audiofil
<goantaflorin> nu nu  :) la pc meu de acasa ,am cerut ajutor si m-au ajutat colegi 
<goantaflorin> dap sunt audiofil
<goantaflorin> :)
<goantaflorin> audiodependent :))
<dadix> si mie im place sa am sunet bun la pc
<goantaflorin> dap,eu am ramas fara ,acum fac comanda sa imi iau maine alta
<Cracknel> ce boxe aveti? :)
<dadix> si acum ai ramsa cu sunetul dat de placa de baza ?
<dadix> ai ramas
<goantaflorin> nu sunt performante sunt simple
<Cracknel> goantaflorin: nu stiu cat te poti numi de audiofil cu sunetul de pe placa de baza :D
<dadix> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18931
<goantaflorin> nu nu eu sunt audiodependent :)
<dadix> eu am cumparat niste casti mai bunicele si acum stau cu sistemul 5.1 in cutie
<goantaflorin> si eu folosesc casti dar cuplate la boxe
<dadix> casti mai bunicele adica niste casti Philips pentru pc
<goantaflorin> @cracknel am aruncat tv pe geam nu mai sunt teledependent si am ramas audiodependent :) ,am incercat si eu o gluma 
<goantaflorin> o seara faina va doresc
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: m-ai înregistrat și pe mine la kde-ro?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-28
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<sbivol> da
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ^^^
<goantaflorin> buna ziua
<V3n3RiX> salut
<goantaflorin> ceau ,norocul meu ca esti on
<goantaflorin> am avut probleme cu placa de sunet, e onbord
<goantaflorin> am facut rost de alta placa de sunet dar nu stiu cum sa o selectez
<goantaflorin> ciudat e ca azi imi merge si placa de sunet de pe placa de baza,aseara am crezut ca e arsa
<goantaflorin> ma poti ajuta sa o detectez si sa o setez pe cea noua 
<V3n3RiX> pai o detecteaza singur
<goantaflorin> azi mi-a mers si comanda alsamixer in terminal
<V3n3RiX> pai daca exista o placa de sunet, da ;))
<V3n3RiX> dezactiveaz-o pe aia de pe placa de baza din bios
<V3n3RiX> si o sa o ia doar pe aia care ai instalat-o tu
<goantaflorin> dar cand pun mufa in noua placa de sunt nu se aude nimic
<goantaflorin> acum imi merge sunetul pe placa pe care am crezut-o arsa
<goantaflorin> pe cea veche
<V3n3RiX> trebuie sa te joci prin setarile de sunet
<V3n3RiX> sa iasa prin cea noua
<goantaflorin> stai sa te intreb ceva ,sper sa nu fie o prostie
<goantaflorin> pe posibil ca vechea placa de sunet sa fie arsa si acum pt ca am pus placa noua sa iasa sunetul pe placa veche?
<goantaflorin> e posibil*
<goantaflorin> pe mine nu ma deranjeaza unde pun mufa la placa veche sau la asta noua numai sa imi mearga sunetul
<goantaflorin> sa nu ma pomenesc maine cand pornesc pc ca raman fara sunet
<V3n3RiX> dezactiveaz-o pe aia veche din bios
<V3n3RiX> si o sa mearga asta noua...merge ea si acum, dar dupa experimentele tale cu pulse, nush ce ai pe acolo
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<goantaflorin> :)))
<goantaflorin> ai dreptate hai ca intru in bios sper sa nu stric ceva pe acolo:)
<goantaflorin> @V3n3RiX nu ma pricep sa aleg nimic in bios,sunetul imi merge cred ca o las asa
<V3n3RiX> ok
<goantaflorin> am ubuntu 12.04 ,in bara de sus iconita de la sunet imi apare cu -- ca si cum nu ar fi dat drumul la sunet ,dau pe ea dar nu ma lasa sa mut cursorul si sunetul merge :P
<goantaflorin> daca raman fara sunet o sa intru pe chat si o sa ma rog sa te gasesc on :)
<V3n3RiX> :))
<V3n3RiX> sunt mai mereu on
<sbivol> goantaflorin: mixerul de sunet poate controla o singură placă la un moment dat. dacă nu-ți permite să schimbi volumul, poate să fie nevoie să schimbi placa de sunet principală în configurările Ubuntu
<V3n3RiX> sbivol nu mai e valabila chestia asta
<V3n3RiX> mixerul poate controla oricate placi
<V3n3RiX> daca este ALSA
<sbivol> ăăă, alsamixer poate, dar KMix (cel puțin) îți permite să controlezi o singură ieșire fizică simultan, plus fiecare aplicație care generează sunet în parte
<V3n3RiX> nush de kmix, dar mixerul din gnome poate controla mai multe
<sbivol> n-am fost explicit :) KMix tot poate controla mai multe, dar nu de la roata mausului sau de la butoanele de pe tastatură. oricum trebuie să alegi o placă de sunet care e principală, altfel n-are sens
<goantaflorin> sunt incepator si il las asa ,imi merge sunetul si asta ma interesa
<goantaflorin> ups se pare ca m-am grabit ca fata la maritat.imi mergea sunetul pe radiotray ,daca vreau sa ma uit la un film online nu merge iar vlc nici atat.am oprit radioul l-am repornit si nu mai merge nici in radio
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: mai ești și acum?
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> m-ai înregistrat și pe mine la kde-ro?
<sbivol> nu
<sbivol> *încă
<sbivol> stau cu gripă acasă, n-am treabă cu realitatea
<ovidiu-florin> uuu
<ovidiu-florin> nasol
<sbivol> îhî...
<ovidiu-florin> am o mica problemă
<ovidiu-florin> am comanda asta în o funcție bash: lines=$(ps aux | grep "$1" | sort | grep -v "grep")
<ovidiu-florin> și când fac echo $lines îmi printează tot pe o singura linie
<ovidiu-florin> sort nu e neapărat necesar
<ovidiu-florin> păreri?
<sbivol> grep caută linii terminate cu \n
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: trimite „ps aux” într-un fișier, apoi fă grep pe acel fișier
<sbivol> ar trebui să meargă
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea de ce echo printează tot pe o linie?
<ovidiu-florin> dacă fac ps aux | grep ... atuncea îl printează cum trebuie
<sbivol> da, văd... 
<sbivol> acuși încerc să aflu de ce
<sbivol> e vorba de separatorul dintre linii. bănuiesc că în $lines liniile se termină cu \0 în loc de \n
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> nl le lumără corect
<Cracknel> ovidiu-florin: echo "$lines"
<Cracknel> si afiseaza corect
<Cracknel> ;)
<sbivol> Cracknel: bravo! eu căutam deja în cartea de magie cum s-ar drege acel echo :)
<ovidiu-florin> Cracknel: mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> și eu
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: vreau să te întreb
<ovidiu-florin> cum faci că ești tot timpul online
<ovidiu-florin> chiar dacă schimbi pe calculatoare
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sbivol> din păcate, sînt online, chiar dacă n-am niciun calculator pus în priză. ideea e că folosesc quassel-core pe un server, iar pe calculatoare am instalat quassel-client. nucleul stă conectat tot timpul la canalele care mă interesează, iar cînd mă conectez de pe client, acesta trage de la nucleu toate mesajele care au fost scrie în lipsa mea
<sbivol> aș fi vrut să trec automat în regimul / away cînd deconectez toți clienții, dar nu m-am băgat prin documentație să văd cum se face
<sbivol> în orice caz, ideea e asta: quassel-core pe un server care e conectat tot timpul, iar pe stațiile de lucru quassel-client
<ovidiu-florin> aham...
<ovidiu-florin> interesant
<ovidiu-florin> m-ar tenta
<ovidiu-florin> dar rămân așa 
<ovidiu-florin> îmi place să vă salut de fiecare dată când vin 
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<sbivol> am făcut așa pentru că nu mai puteam suporta să intru pe un canal și să n-am idee despre ce au vorbit oamenii pînă în acel moment
<V3n3RiX> poti sa folosesti si un znc
<dadix> salut
<V3n3RiX> si nu mai esti legat de quassel, poti sa te conectezi la el cu orice client irc
<V3n3RiX> salut dadix 
<ovidiu-florin> salutare dadix
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: aia mi-ar fi de folos
<ovidiu-florin> ma mai conected de pe telefon din când în când
<V3n3RiX> eu am un znc, il folosesc pe alt server irc
<V3n3RiX> si ma conectez la el dp tel
<V3n3RiX> vad tot ce s-a scris cand am lipsit
<V3n3RiX> are si o interfata web pt configurare 
<V3n3RiX> e misto
<sbivol> dap, văd că ZNC face același lucru, la fel – clienți -> server
<V3n3RiX> e un psybnc evoluat
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<dadix> nu s-a mai vorbit demult de un distro romanesc
<dadix> de mult
<dadix> stiti cate persoane se ocupa de kiwi?
<V3n3RiX> mai exista kiwi? in afara de nume?
<dadix> nu stiu dar as fi vrut sa ajut la o distributie romaneasca
<dadix> si asta imi parea ok
<dadix> nu am mai vazut nici un semn de la cel sau cei ce se ocupau de ea :(
<sbivol> ultima versiune e 12.08, destul de recentă
<sbivol> cîndva am stat și eu pe kiwi ceva timp :-)
<dadix> pacat ca nu are un forum
<dadix> al ei
<dadix> poate se strangeau oamenii acolo si puneau la cale ceva maret
<dadix> pana si bulgarii au  o distributie
<dadix> si e o tara de 8 mil 
<V3n3RiX> noi avem mai multe
<V3n3RiX> kiwi
<V3n3RiX> decebal (mai exista?)
<V3n3RiX> bluewhite64 parca
<dadix> era si rogentos
<V3n3RiX> rogentos
<V3n3RiX> roslims
<dadix> toate is moarte
<V3n3RiX> tfm linux
<V3n3RiX> si mai sunt cateva
<V3n3RiX> sunt moarte pentru ca prezenta lor nu se justifica
<V3n3RiX> noi nu tinem atat de mult la o distributie regionala cum tin alte natii de exemplu
<V3n3RiX> si nici nu ne pasioneaza foarte tare o distributie tradusa
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<dadix> pai normal ca nu se justifica, ca nu aveau nimic deosebit
<dadix> nici ubuntu nu se justifica
<V3n3RiX> kiwi la vremea lui se justifica sincer...era usor cu conexiunile adsl romtelecom din kiwi
<V3n3RiX> acum...nu mai e cazul
<dadix> off
<V3n3RiX> era si mai bine mentinut...acum zace in coma
<V3n3RiX> si nu il vad resuscitat curand
<dadix> pai degeaba in resusciteaza daca nu aduc ceva nou
<dadix> il
<V3n3RiX> poate ... daca exista interesul putem face din lts in lts cu programele uzuale folosite de romani
<V3n3RiX> gen tv-maxe
<V3n3RiX> dar nu ar fi neaparat o distributie, ci doar un remix
<dadix> remix , remix dar nu bazat pe ubuntu
<V3n3RiX> in fine eu ies...vbm poate la JAM despre asta
<V3n3RiX> nb
<dadix> nb
<ovidiu-florin> sort are -k care poate să ia câmpul 2, sau 3 sau oricât din o linie
<ovidiu-florin> și să sorteze după el
<ovidiu-florin> există ceva similar la grep?
<ovidiu-florin> sau alt program ?
<ovidiu-florin> vreau de la ps aux | grep ... să iau doar pid-ul
<ovidiu-florin> cut
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> l-am găsit
<ovidiu-florin> cut -f 3
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> în bash, for citește linie cu linie?
<ovidiu-florin> sau dacă am mai mutle câmpuri pe fiecare linie citește fiecare câmp?
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit, câmp cu câmp
<ovidiu-florin> cum pot itera linie cu linie?
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit: while read -r line; do ...... ; done <<< "$lines"
<Cracknel> ovidiu-florin: pidof [nume]
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc Cracknel
<ovidiu-florin> am rezolvat cu pkill
<ovidiu-florin> iar m-am pus să fac scripturi degeaba
<ovidiu-florin> ...
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-01
<ovidiu-florin> Cracknel: tu ai spus că folosești znc?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :d
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: tu ai spus că folosești znc?
<V3n3RiX> da
<ovidiu-florin> cum îl configurez pentru freenode în webmin?
<ovidiu-florin> nu reușesc
<ovidiu-florin> revin mai târziu
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: am făcut ceva și m-am conectat cu quassel la serverul znc dar primesc eroarea asta: Disconnected from IRC (Can't resolve server hostname).
<ovidiu-florin> Test
<ovidiu-florin> super, am reușit
<V3n3RiX> felicitari
<V3n3RiX> :)
<goantaflorin> buna
<dadix> salut
<goantaflorin> ma poti ajuta si pe mine?
<goantaflorin> am probleme cu sunetul
<dadix> spune
<goantaflorin> am 2 placi de sunet una onbord si una separata
<goantaflorin> ceea onbord imi face probleme ,merge numai cand vrea ea
<goantaflorin> iar cea separata nu stiu sa o selectez 
<Cracknel> goantaflorin: ce versiune de Ubuntu? ce interfata grafica?
<goantaflorin> scuze am ubuntu 12.04
<Cracknel> cu Unity?
<goantaflorin> 2 secunde sa gasesc interfata 
<Cracknel> aia cu bara in stanga?
<goantaflorin> kernel linux 3.50-25-generic
<goantaflorin> da aia cu bara in stanga
<goantaflorin> gnome 3.4.2
<Cracknel> deschide panoul de control pentru sunet
<dadix> asta cam e configuratia la 12.10
<goantaflorin> sau trebuia sa spune veriune 12.04(precise) 32 biti
<goantaflorin> ok
<goantaflorin> l-am deschis
<Cracknel> si in tab-ul output selecteaza pe ce placa sa scoata sunetul
<Cracknel> conecteaza cablul in ea
<Cracknel> si ai rezolvat problema
<goantaflorin> la iesire  am iesire dummy
<goantaflorin> ieri aveam mai multe la iesire
<goantaflorin> am instalat si pulse si alsa pe el, dar azi nu imi recunoaste alsa
<Cracknel> grrr!
<Cracknel> praf l-ai facut Ș))
<goantaflorin> te cred
<goantaflorin> crezi ca punem repara ceva
<goantaflorin> ieri ma ajutat V3n3RiX dar azi nu l-am prins pe irc :)
<Cracknel> goantaflorin: nu am timp din pacate
<Cracknel> la tine trebuie reconfigurat tot ce tine de sunet
<goantaflorin> ok,
<Cracknel> cel mai sigur ar fi sa dai purge tuturor pachetelor pentru pulse si alsa dupa care sa le reinstalezi
<Cracknel> purge sterge si fisierele de configurare
<goantaflorin> multumesc frumos ,poate altadata.o sa vad ce pot sa reconfigurez,momentan nu fac nimic pt ca nu vreau sa stric toata configuratia,am mai facut eu dinastea :)
<goantaflorin> ok. caut pe forum poate gasesc ceva.
<goantaflorin> multumesc inca o data
<ovidiu-florin> salutare
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<dadix> salut
<ovidiu-florin> salut dadix
<goantaflorin> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-02
<V3n3RiX> hai noroc
<V3n3RiX> :D
<Cracknel> hello!
<Cracknel> live, Ubuntu Global Jam
<freakfishtech> hello world!
<V3n3RiX> in 2 
<V3n3RiX> ma rog 3
<V3n3RiX> :))
<freakfishtech> da:))
<ubuntu-visitor4> buna seara all
<Yabada> este cineva on-line care poate sa ma ajute cu o problema ?
<yo3iga> salut
<Yabada> salutare yo3iga 
<yo3iga> care sa fie problema ?
<yo3iga> nu-s delox experimentat insa hai sa vedem
<Yabada> aaaa akuma ma mai documentez si pe forum dar problema e cam asa : am windows 8 si incerc sa imi instalez si o distributie linux , am incercat ubuntu 10.10 dupaceea 11.04 dupaceea 12.04 dupaceea 12.10 azi am incercat linux mint 14 din pacate mi se termina instalarea si nu mai imi merge deloc nici una dintre distributiile de linux
<Yabada> mi se tot inchide ecranul ca si cum ar intra in stand by dupaceea isi revine in cca 2 3 secunde si tot asa pana innebunesc
<yo3iga> nu cumva are legatura cu porcaria aia de EFI ?
<Yabada> habar nu am ca innebunesc deja 
<Yabada> nu e prima data cand instalez linuxul dar e prima data cand vreau sa il fac dual boot pe windows 8
<yo3iga> imbecila inventie a micosoft ca sa nu poti instala decat KKTU' lor de 8
<Yabada> aha
<Yabada> si nu ai vreo sollutie ?
<yo3iga> desi stiu ca treaba e rezolvata de comunitatea open source
<yo3iga> nu stiu cum ai putea sa treci
<yo3iga> insa cu documentatie
<yo3iga> dam inainte
<Yabada> ok iti multumesc deocamdata .... akuma ma mai documentez pe dorum 
<yo3iga> ma uit si eu acum
<Yabada> asta fac si eu 
<yo3iga> ce tip de laptop e ?
<Yabada> am gasit un subiect deschis chiar akuma ... sa vad daca e de ajutor
<Yabada> nu e laptop e desktop
<yo3iga> am inteles eu gresit
<Yabada> 	Name			Intel Pentium 4 524 	Codename		Prescott 	Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz 	Package (platform ID)	Socket 775 LGA (0x4)
<yo3iga> ok
<yo3iga> sa sapam
<Yabada> Memory Type			DDR2 Memory Size			4096 MBytes
<Yabada> hdd de 1,2 T
<Yabada> am facut partitie de 100 Gb numai pt linux 
<yo3iga> pai din specificatiile aste nu-i asa nou computerul
<Yabada> si degeaba 
<yo3iga> asadar, nu cred ca are legatura cu banuiala mea de la inceput
<Yabada> nu e nou dar e ok deocamdata
<yo3iga> nu-i bai cu partitiile
<yo3iga> acasa am partitii de 300g si la servici am si de 500
<yo3iga> evident pt /home
<yo3iga> de ok este intradevar ok
<yo3iga> al meu de acasa e si mai slab
<yo3iga> are vo' 7 ani
<yo3iga> amd athlon 2g si 2 g ram ddr1
<yo3iga> da' nu-l plang
<yo3iga> mere de-i merg fulgii
<Yabada> si asta 
<Yabada> dar problema nu e pc-ul ... pt mine problema e ca nu reusesc sa il fac dual boot cu ubuntu sau linux mint
<yo3iga> pai intai(desi spui ca nu-i prima instalare) pui 8 si dupa aia ubuntu
<Yabada> am windows 8 deja 
<Yabada> dupaceea vine acea problema cu ubuntu
<yo3iga> inteleg ca instalare ubuntu-lui decurge fara probleme
<yo3iga> la faza cu partitionarea 
<yo3iga> cum ai ales partitiile si unde ai install GRUB-ul ?
<Yabada> numai putin ... revin in cca o jumatate de ora ... incerc din nou pt ca am gasit ceva pe forum 
<yo3iga> revin in cateva minute
<yo3iga> idem
<yo3iga> ma duc sa mananc
<Yabada> iti multumesc mult pt tot si am sa revin cu comentari
<yo3iga> ok
<Yabada> pofta buna
<yo3iga> bafta
<yo3iga> ms
<dadix> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-03
<dan76nnn> sal
<dadix> sal
<xuser> salut
<FlowRiser> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-27
<sorinello> Salut. E cineva prin zona ? Am o intrebare legata de configurarea unui client de VPN pe 13.10
<ovidiu_calbajos> shoot the question
<sorinello> Vreau sa ma conectez prin VPN la o locatie, dar doresc ca DOAR traficul respectiv sa mearga prin VPN. Internetul vreau sa-l accesez normal prin providerul meu. Am exact aceiasi problema ca aici http://askubuntu.com/questions/258206/selectively-route-traffic-in-split-vpn-12-04
<sorinello> pe windows exista o optiune care face exact asta desi nu imi dau seama in spate cum isi da seama ce trafic sa-l ruteze spre internet si ce trafic spre reteaua VPN. Inca ramane un mister pentru mine
<sorinello> am urmat: http://www.howtogeek.com/51340/setting-up-a-split-tunnel-vpn-pptp-client-on-ubuntu-10-04/ dar fara succes
<sorinello> ori se duce totul prin provider, ori se duce totul prin VPN. nu face split
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-28
<cyberalex4life> sal!
<triad> fdd, ce cauti aici ?
<triad> macar aici nu am ban
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-26
<varaindemian> e ok daca sterg ‘Zeitgeist’?
<varaindemian> is anybody here?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-27
<gcosmin> salut
<gcosmin> pe ce canale mai stau romanii ?
<gcosmin> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-28
<deepfreez> hi
<deepfreez> a instalat cineva ondrive pe ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-03-04
<oldred> Buna!
#ubuntu-ro 2020-02-25
<depeche> ##depecheMODE
<depeche> ##depecheMODE
